# 6.2 hacked Dtivos problem



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

I have 3 dtivos that were hacked using version 6.2 prior to zipper. Until now, everything has worked correctly, that being mrv, hmo, etc. Recently, I had major surgery, and I unplugged my computers, router, etc. I left the dtivos connected as normal. When I set up the tivos, I assigned each one a specific address.

Anyway, Saturday I hooked everything back up. Computers come up fine, internet comes up fine, etc. I run a linksys WRT54G router and have a 8 port linksys switch. Both of those have lights indicating normal operation. 

Due to the specific address I assigned to each tivo, anytime the router gets reset, I have to go into the router setup and change it to 192.168.2.1 instead of the default address. This way my tivos work correctly as they are setup 192.168.2.xxx.

The dtivos are connected to the switch as they have been before. And, the router is setup as DHCP. I run DSL.

Now to the problems. All three boxes have the same problems. They all operate normally. They all mrv ok. However, they will not HMO, and I cannot ping or telnet any of the units. And last, when I go into the NPL list on them, it happens quickly first. But, if I go back back out and right back into NPL, I get the empty NPL issue.

I have tried resetting the router. I have went back thru the linksys easy connect program on the linksys website. I have uninstalled tivodesktop and taken out the tivo rules in my firewall. Then reinstalled tivodesktop, and verified the firewall resetup the tivo rules as it had in the past. It did. But, none of these steps have solved the problems. 

I can live without the HMO options, the MRV works, and the units work, it's just this NPL lag is aggravating. And, I don't know any easy way to correct the problem when I cannot telnet or ping the units. It has never been an issue in the past. And, all I did was shut the computers down and the network, and unplug everything. 

With all that said, I'm wondering if their could be an issue with the router. There should not be since it all worked prior to unhooking everything. All the network cables were left attached. I only unplugged the power cords to stuff. 

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

did you reboot the tivos after verifying the router, etc. were all working properly?


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

yep, sorry I forgot to mention that.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Scott40 said:


> I have 3 dtivos that were hacked using version 6.2 prior to zipper. Until now, everything has worked correctly, that being mrv, hmo, etc. Recently, I had major surgery, and I unplugged my computers, router, etc. I left the dtivos connected as normal. When I set up the tivos, I assigned each one a specific address.
> 
> Anyway, Saturday I hooked everything back up. Computers come up fine, internet comes up fine, etc. I run a linksys WRT54G router and have a 8 port linksys switch. Both of those have lights indicating normal operation.
> 
> ...


Check out the DVR pedia (see my sig).

1st check out the entries about Serial connections. Then to get telnet back, it sounds like the tivo's are still on a different subnet or something. It coud be a number of things, make sure your IP's are outside the range used by DHCP, make sure that the network settings are actually what you thought. Hopefully getiing telnet back will fix your NPL issue, but if it doesn't the DVR pedia has an entry for that as well.

Also note that the DVR pedia has a LOT of good stuff you just have to dig around to find it sometimes.


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the link. My serial cable is not long enough. Should I be able to go to a store here that sells and works on computers, that being a computer shop, not a best buy type store and have a cable made? I can take the cable I have so they make sure they get the right connectors on it.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

If you have a serial cable you can easily extend it using a headphone extension cord, available just about anywhere. I wouldn't go crazy and get a 50-ft cord but just get one long enough to suit your needs. There is a limit of how long you can make it before you get excessive signal loss and it won't function properly.


----------



## Scott40 (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks captain.


----------

